

Schneier: An International Cyberwar Treaty Is the Only Way to Stem the Threat - morsch
http://www.usnews.com/debate-club/should-there-be-an-international-treaty-on-cyberwarfare/an-international-cyberwar-treaty-is-the-only-way-to-stem-the-threat

======
morsch
Schneier's essay ends with a fairly powerful appeal:

 _Cyberspace threats are real. Military threats might get the publicity, but
the criminal threats are both more dangerous and more damaging. Militarizing
cyberspace will do more harm than good. The value of a free and open Internet
is enormous.

Stop cyberwar fear mongering. Ratchet down cyberspace saber rattling. Start
negotiations on limiting the militarization of cyberspace and increasing
international police cooperation. This won't magically make us safe, but it
will make us safer._

Note that all the other submissions on the same topic come out against cyber
arms treaties for one reason or another.

